# Starting in N scale?



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum.

I have a question regarding starting out in N vs HO scale. I have an 11 year old son who really liked the O scale train we have for around the tree. We have purchased him an Athearn HO starter set for Christmas.

I have been playing with possible layouts in Xtrakcad and I'm wondering if it would better to start him with N scale instead of HO.

Our spot for the layout is along a wall with an extension into a dormer type window recess. The planned bench work is an L with the main area being 6x3 and the extension 2x4.5.

I think the railway will be mostly freight, switching, etc. I'd like to have a rail yard, a bridge over a stream, 3-4 industries and possibly a circular section for continuous running.

I went with HO initially due to concerns about size and fragility of N, however I'm having trouble getting everything into the space available in HO.

I can still return the Athearn set and exchange it for N scale. 

His budget is $200 and I'm also getting train stuff for Christmas so probably $500 total to get started. Obviously we would be starting small and working up to the final plans above.

Thoughts??


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

N scale is a good choice. It is 1/2 the size on HO so you can have a larger layout in less space. HO has more suppliers so the prices and availability are generally better than N scale but; you can find what you want if you are patient. I chose N scale and am glad I did.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

Nathans_Dad said:


> Hello all, new to the forum.
> 
> I have a question regarding starting out in N vs HO scale. I have an 11 year old son who really liked the O scale train we have for around the tree. We have purchased him an Athearn HO starter set for Christmas.
> 
> ...


N scale isn't fragile, just small, don't confuse the two. If space is an issue, N scale is the way to go. If your eye site is poor, you may want to reconsider, because as said, N scale is quite small and you are dealing with many tiny parts while modeling. If I had the space I would be running O gauge, much easier on my old eyes. As it is I run N due to space constrictions, but I'm very happy with the scale and the reliability of my equipment.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Sprial,

That's a good point on the eyes. I can't work on the engines like I could with HO. I do like my Broadway Limited engines but; they can be pricy. Top Hobby is offering them at $147 on pre-order.


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the great replies! My eyes are still good (I'm 41) and my son is pretty good with his hands so I think he'll be able to handle it.

I just got back from the train shop and decided to switch to N scale. I swapped out my Athearn starter set for a Kato M1 track pack starter with the transformer and controller, a Kato locomotive and three Micro Trains cars. I ended up paying a little over what I traded in but I think this will be a better start overall.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dad...I think you will be very happy with Kato. I started my 2nd N scale layout last year after my wife said..."I like the little trains"...and have been with Kato ever since. As for eyesight I'm 68 and I can usually work on the N scale if I've got my Optivisor handy. Good luck and hopefully another generation of modeler is created...

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site, do a Nathan's build thread when you start the layout.
There is a ton of help here if you need it, don't be afraid to ask.

Heck HO and N even O are fragile if you start running them off the table. 

As long as Nathan is a responsible youngster who won't do all stupid things like I did when I was that age N should be fine. 

You will fit twice as much on the table.
$$$$? You can spend a bundle with all the scales.

Search here on the site, we do have N scale come up in the for sale forum. Most of the time the stuff is new and someone decided to change scales.
But some just join to sell so you have to be careful.
E bay has a ton of trains too, but there you have to be careful too.

Look in Craigslist for your area sometimes you come across good deals there too, but then again use caution. :smokin:


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'm starting to play with layouts in Xtrakcad and will post a layout for critique and suggestions once I get something I like. The plan is to start out with a 5.5 x 4 foot table layout (set into the dormer recess, projects out 18" from the wall) and build that out then do the shelf expansion which will be 18" x 4.5 feet. Then (if he is really into it) I could do another 5.5 x 4 foot section in the second dormer in the room to make a U shaped layout.

I'll be checking the for sale section here for sure, I'm also pretty active on eBay buying vinyl records so I'll keep an eye out for deals on trackage and cars as well. I also like garage sales/estate sales so I might find some stuff there too.

Can you tell this layout is as much for me as him? LOL.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Then just title the thread Nathans Dads layout and you will be safe either way.


----------

